
Ask HN: Webapp like CodeSignal.com or leetcode.com. how to implement a compiler? - shorty_
Hello all,<p>Maybe one or the other can give me a hint.<p>My goal is to create a Webapplication like codesignal or leetcode for my final project of a 3months-coding-bootcamp.<p>I want to code it with Java, Spring boot, html, css and Javascript.<p>A Admin of this page should be able to upload problems&#x2F;cases with test-cases.<p>A user should be able to write his code in a given method and once he submitted, the test cases should run his code.<p>But i am struggling how to approach it.
Like how can i implement a compiler in this construct?<p>Thank you very much in advance.
======
nautical
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVa5xpGHhrM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVa5xpGHhrM)

